# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Pressure cleaning an asbestos roof?

## ChunkyCharcoal

I have a super 6 roof and it's quite black from mould... My old man reckons to use the gerni to wash it down and then paint it... 
Not sure if it's safe to do so or is it ok because its getting washed straight down the gutters?

----------


## rrobor

A few buckets of hot detergent water with a bit of bleach in it, soak it down and in a few weeks it will be clean. Going down the drain is not a problem. The problem with Asbestos is the very fine hairs it produces. If you get those in your lungs or bloodstream the body can not get rid of them. I would not advise you to blast asbestos with anything. Treat it very gently till its clean then paint it with a top quality paint, Wattle or Dulux solarguard.

----------


## Pulse

see this thread  
cheers
Pulse

----------


## nww1969

Do a search for Nutech paints as they have a paint for fibro roofs and I would imaging they
have details how to prepare the fibro before painting.

----------


## Tikirocker

I think I just read on this site that water blasting and asbestos roof is illegal Hazardous materials found in buildings - NSW Department of Health - it's in there somewhere.

----------


## GraemeCook

> A few buckets of hot detergent water with a bit of bleach in it, soak it down and in a few weeks it will be clean.

  
Spot on.   Swimming pool chlorine also will work a treat and its dirt cheap. 
Using a high pressure hose sounds extremely dangerous - you will not know how dangerous for twenty years - with all those fine microfibres being thrown up into the air. 
Cheers 
Graeme

----------


## cruiser

Pressure cleaning an asbestos roof in Qld is illegal under the Public Health Act and there have been people prosecuted recently for it. They have had to pay the clean up costs of all of the surrounding properties and this has included removal of plants and even the grass. So the costs have run into the the $200k plus range.
Makes removing it seem very cheap but if you are happy to keep it just wash it as indicated above and recoat to seal it.

----------


## Fossil

I would not bother at all with re-painting.
Removal and replacement is the way to go with this stuff. It isn't that expensive really, and you won't have the constant painting maintenence to contend with in the future.  :Smilie:

----------


## Bloss

Gotta watch those old posts - reckon the job's done by now .  .  .   :Wink:

----------


## hadiya

Wash the surface of the roof using a pressure washer.  Affix the nap cover to the roller frame and snap the frame to the extension pole. Pour primer into the bucket, filling to about half its capacity.Apply primer to the roof using the roller. Begin at the edge of the roof and work backward toward the ladder. Allow the primer to dry for two hours. Apply exterior acrylic latex paint just as you did the primer.

----------

